# What's the best lighting for desserts?



## a1rv1n (Feb 27, 2016)

Hi! I'm new to photography and I would like everyone's recommendation on what lighting I should get. I have a Canon Rebel T2i with an EFS 55-250 mm lens and an EFS 18-55 mm lens. What I will be taking photographs of are desserts like cakes, cupcakes, cake pops, cookies, and other desserts. I've been searching for what the best lighting is for what I will be taking pictures of and it seems like getting a pair of soft boxes is a great option with a white backdrop. One thing I'm mainly concerned about is if the heat from the light source will be too hot that it'll melt away the cake and other details such as fondant. I would greatly appreciate it if I can get someone's opinion on what I should get. Thanks for your time and I can't wait to see your response.


----------



## Designer (Feb 28, 2016)

Look for strobes that have a "proportional" modeling light that can be turned down for cake icing.  Avoid continuous lighting.

I searched the forums for "lighting, food" and got 20 pages of threads you can read.

I did not refine my search any further, but you can search based on what interests you.

Search Results for Query: lighting, food | Photography Forum


----------



## a1rv1n (Feb 28, 2016)

Designer said:


> Look for strobes that have a "proportional" modeling light that can be turned down for cake icing.  Avoid continuous lighting.
> 
> I searched the forums for "lighting, food" and got 20 pages of threads you can read.
> 
> ...


Thank you for posting. I understand that there are many pages on lighting and food, as I searched the forum before posting, but I didn't see anything on cakes. I also understand that with some photography with food, the photographer likes to have more shadows to prevent the image from looking flat and also make the food more appealing. This is why I decided to make a new post with the exact equipment I have. Again, thank you for your response as I now have something new to research on - strobes.


----------



## Designer (Feb 28, 2016)

a1rv1n said:


> .. I didn't see anything on cakes.


That's why I wrote that you should avoid continuous lighting and turn the modeling lights down so they don't make a lot of heat.


----------



## table1349 (Feb 28, 2016)

This would be a good place to start.  It's what they do. God, or the Big Bang gave you  most of what you need.  You just need to learn how to use it.


----------



## Gary A. (Feb 28, 2016)

I have a few lights highlighting my taste buds ... Those would probably work out well (at least for me).


----------



## table1349 (Feb 28, 2016)

Gary A. said:


> I have a few lights highlighting my taste buds ... Those would probably work out well (at least for me).


Is there a time when Gary is not thinking of food???


----------



## Gary A. (Feb 28, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> > I have a few lights highlighting my taste buds ... Those would probably work out well (at least for me).
> ...


No (period). Either making or consuming.


----------



## table1349 (Feb 28, 2016)

Gary A. said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > Gary A. said:
> ...


Here you go Gary. Gryphon just baked White chocolate, pecan oatmeal cookies.  Enjoy.


----------



## Gary A. (Feb 28, 2016)

Mmmmmhhh ... Let me turn on those taste bud lights.


----------



## a1rv1n (Feb 29, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> This would be a good place to start.  It's what they do. God, or the Big Bang gave you  most of what you need.  You just need to learn how to use it.


Once again, another person rudely answering trying to answer my question but fails...i'm asking what is the best lighting equipment for large cakes not small bite size desserts. Your link did not help me.


----------



## Ihatemymoney (Feb 29, 2016)

a1rv1n said:


> Hi! I'm new to photography and I would like everyone's recommendation on what lighting I should get. I have a Canon Rebel T2i with an EFS 55-250 mm lens and an EFS 18-55 mm lens. What I will be taking photographs of are desserts like cakes, cupcakes, cake pops, cookies, and other desserts. I've been searching for what the best lighting is for what I will be taking pictures of and it seems like getting a pair of soft boxes is a great option with a white backdrop. One thing I'm mainly concerned about is if the heat from the light source will be too hot that it'll melt away the cake and other details such as fondant. I would greatly appreciate it if I can get someone's opinion on what I should get. Thanks for your time and I can't wait to see your response.



Strip box
Paul C. Buff - Foldable Stripboxes
Strobe with built in fan for modeling light.
Paul C. Buff - AlienBees B1600
Cheap light stands are a disaster waiting to happen  only put expensive strobes on good light stands.
Paul C. Buff - 13-foot Heavy Duty Light Stand
You will also need a boom
Westcott  Complete Boom Arm - 6.5' 6017 B&H Photo Video
savage seamless background paper | B&H Photo Video

You will need a long wooden dowel and two less expensive light stands to support the back drop paper.

Good luck


----------



## table1349 (Feb 29, 2016)

a1rv1n said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > This would be a good place to start.  It's what they do. God, or the Big Bang gave you  most of what you need.  You just need to learn how to use it.
> ...


Did you read any of the links.  ALL OF THEM were from professional food photographers providing instruction on how THEY get professional results photographing food, especially desserts.  

Many use natural lighting with reflectors, IE you don't need to buy a bunch of lights.  No heat issues as with continuous lighting, WYSIWYG instead of using modeling lamps.  Cheap, easy and very professional results can be accomplished with a few simple inexpensive reflectors.  



a1rv1n said:


> Hi! I'm new to photography and I would like everyone's recommendation on what lighting I should get.  What I will be taking photographs of are desserts like cakes, *cupcakes, cake pops, cookies,* and other desserts.



Tell me again, exactly how big are those cupcakes, cake pops and cookies that a window can't provide enough light?  

 I will now let others go back to spoon feeding you since apparently that is what you desire.


----------



## Didereaux (Feb 29, 2016)

"*What's the best lighting for desserts?*"

Oh I would say something citrusy to offset the sweetness,  Say a lime green, or tangerine?


----------



## Ihatemymoney (Feb 29, 2016)

a1rv1n said:


> Hi! I'm new to photography and I would like everyone's recommendation on what lighting I should get. I have a Canon Rebel T2i with an EFS 55-250 mm lens and an EFS 18-55 mm lens. What I will be taking photographs of are desserts like cakes, cupcakes, cake pops, cookies, and other desserts. I've been searching for what the best lighting is for what I will be taking pictures of and it seems like getting a pair of soft boxes is a great option with a white backdrop. One thing I'm mainly concerned about is if the heat from the light source will be too hot that it'll melt away the cake and other details such as fondant. I would greatly appreciate it if I can get someone's opinion on what I should get. Thanks for your time and I can't wait to see your response.



I have done product photography with a t3i with  a EF-s  18- 55 mm lens .

Set your lens at 18 mm and go for minimum focal distance and then move back a couple inches.
You are also going to need a tripod for your camera .
And a good CPL for your lens.

If you ever consider up grading your lens please PM me I have a killer product photography lens for sale .


----------



## tirediron (Feb 29, 2016)

This is like asking "What is the best lighting for GMC trucks?"; it doesn't matter what kind of vehicle you're lighting, the theory is all the same.  Likewise with food, lighting food is lighting food; there are differences for light food & dark food, reflective food & matte food, but in general it's all food.  The only piece of important information you haven't been given is the 'lighting bible'.  Buy a copy of that, and you will have all that you need.  

Also, it doesn't hurt to remember that just because you don't understand an answer, or the 'how to' doesn't jump out at you, it doesn't mean the answer is wrong.  I just had a quick look through some of those links, and there's a LOT of good information in them.  I would strongly suggest you put cake photography on hold for a bit and spend a few weeks studying lighting and food photography in general.  Once you know the difference between a scrim and a squid, and the meaning of "the angle of incidence equals the angle of reflection" and the inverse square law, you will have enough of a grounding in basic theory to understand some useful answers.


----------

